# Which of these animals should I keep in a 10 gallon tank



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

leapord gecko, green anole, whites tree frog, hermit crab, rough green snake, red eyed tree frog


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hamster! XD


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Leopard Gecko! Green anoles aren't friendly... Leos are


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had friendly anoles, males and females. But the tree frogs sound fun!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im no expert but the snakes and lizards sound a bit more comfy in a 20gal as adult size.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

nel3 said:


> im no expert but the snakes and lizards sound a bit more comfy in a 20gal as adult size.


 
These can all live in ten gallons as long as they get daily exercise, it is also a major improvment fron their pet store cages


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Nasha66 said:


> These can all live in ten gallons as long as they get daily exercise, it is also a major improvment fron their pet store cages


i presumed that the snakes and Leos were more like Cresteds and Cornsnakes as per cages. i think the animals are lucky to even get a 5g in the store. some get a 1.5x1 foot plastic conatiner in some stores.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What are green anoles?
I heard leopard geckos are the easiest geckos to keep and breed!


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Fabian said:


> What are green anoles?


Small quick green lizards that change color from green to brown


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

hmmm... looking at care sheets I may not have enough supplies, perhaps I will breed my bettas and then turn the tank into a sorority of sisters.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i want to get a fat tailed gecko. idk what all i need to buy though. i'd get the leo of your choices!


----------

